# RedFly #6....11/12/11



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

It's that time again.....

RedFly #6 sponsored by Flint Creek Outfitters-Riverview 

-Saturday, November 12, 2011.

-MANDATORY registration and captain's meeting will be the night before (at FCO-Riverview, 11/11/2011) from 6:00-7:00 pm. 

-Each team MUST bring their measuring device, to be approved by tournament officials, to the captain’s meeting on 11/11/2011.

-Weigh-in will be after the tournament at Flint Creek Outfitters-Riverview from 4:00-5:00 pm. 

-This is a catch-photo-and-release tournament. The largest two redfish by total combined inches (to the nearest ¼ inch) will win the tournament.

-Fly-fishing gear ONLY. No tipping, chumming, GULP! soaking, spin tackle, etc.

-Two-man teams may fish from a skiff, canoe, kayak, paddleboard, wade fishing, shoreline, dock, etc.

-Anglers can launch anywhere on the West Coast of Florida, but not prior to 6:30 am.

-Anglers MUST be at Flint Creek Outfitters-Riverview NO LATER THAN 4:00 pm on 11/12/2011. Anglers arriving at 4:01pm will be disqualified.

-Each two-man team must provide one digital camera with a clear memory card.

-The whole fish must be in the picture along with approved measuring device and tournament marker. Pictures that do not meet tournament requirements will not be counted.

-Redfish of ANY size can be measured.

-100% payback: 60%-1st place, 30%-2nd place, 10%-3rd place. Tie-breakers will be determined by check in time. If no fish are caught to fill a finishing place, a drawing will be held to determine who wins that place. If no fish are caught at all for the tournament, entry fees will be distributed back to the participating teams. 

-$50.00 entry fee per team. Fees MUST be paid at the captain’s meeting IN CASH.

-Required USCG safety gear must on your vessel. RedFly anglers will also show courtesy to other tournament and recreational anglers. 

-There will also be drawings for prizes and raffles at Flint Creek Outfitters during the weigh-in.

-Flint Creek Outfitters is located at 13425 Fishhawk Blvd., Lithia, FL 33569, 813-681-1888.


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

John,

Count Team Hurrah in. We're looking to redeem ourselves after the last tournament. Hopefully we'll get a good number of teams for a fun tournament.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Amazing... I was thinking about the Fall Redfly last night and would have called you, but it was past your bedtime...

I look forward to fishing this tournament after my recent hiatus.

All I need is a partner....


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Amazing...  I was thinking about the Fall Redfly last night and would have called you, but it was past your bedtime...
> 
> I look forward to fishing this tournament after my recent hiatus.
> 
> All I need is a partner....


...are you any good with a fly rod?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

BobbyC can hold his own with a fly rod......plus maybe you get to fish the Challenger!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> BobbyC can hold his own with a fly rod......plus maybe you get to fish the Challenger!


Not to crazy about wade fishing. 

:cough:hellsbay:cough:


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> > BobbyC can hold his own with a fly rod......plus maybe you get to fish the Challenger!
> 
> 
> Not to crazy about wade fishing.
> ...


Uh....BobbyC, I think this means Rich would want to fish the Waterman.....


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> > BobbyC can hold his own with a fly rod......plus maybe you get to fish the Challenger!
> 
> 
> Not to crazy about wade fishing.
> ...


Skinnywater,

Seriously, I need a partner for the tourney!

Let me know if you want to fish in the next couple of weeks and you can see first hand my casting abilities..
(I'm not a FFF certified fly caster, but I'm confident in my casting abilities)

I'll bring the Gordon 16' or my Challenger to SRQ... Your choice.. We'll split time up front..

Can you pole a skiff? ;D

Bob


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Bull,

Let me know if you want to fish sometime soon. My boat or yours. Fly only!!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> > > BobbyC can hold his own with a fly rod......plus maybe you get to fish the Challenger!
> >
> >
> > Not to crazy about wade fishing.
> ...


Count me in. I will PM you my newer number. You gotta hit up these Snook!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Bull,
> 
> Let me know if you want to fish sometime soon.  My boat or yours.  Fly only!!


Definitely.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

2 weeks away......Ankona Boatworks will be set up at Flint Creek Outfitters if you are interested in getting up close and personal with some skiffs.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

A little over a week away.....


----------

